# Warning - caveat emptor!!!!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Now I think I've seen it all.

Think I'll fork out the extra 49p. 8O 8O 8O


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

8O :lol:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Now I think I've seen it all.
> 
> Think I'll fork out the extra 49p. 8O 8O 8O


Its called ADDED VALUE ! :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I was wrong. I hadn't seen it all. 8O :roll:

Click on the icon ---> #-o  but not if you are about to eat.

And before anybody begins to wonder, I'm looking for a little poo bag dispenser that fits on a dog harness. We saw them in France and they are very convenient. The dog carries it (so she should 8O ) and it is never forgotten.

Anybody seen them in GB?

Cheers


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Sounds like a load of old crap to me :? 

Trevor


----------



## B1ondini (Mar 19, 2007)

How about one of these Zebedee.

Mini-Rucksack

You could just slip the lead through the handles of the 'rucksac' and they will hold half a dozen bags easily. I have seen these all over the place in gift shops.

B1ondini.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

B1ondini said:


> How about one of these Zebedee.
> 
> You could just slip the lead through the handles of the 'rucksac' and they will hold half a dozen bags easily. I have seen these all over the place in gift shops.
> 
> B1ondini.


Thanks for this but the link won't work. I get a message about Intranet security, which might suggest I have some settings wrong on my browser?

Could you post the URL "longhand" please.

Thanks


----------



## B1ondini (Mar 19, 2007)

This is where I found one of them (hopefully)

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i.../images?q=rucksack+purse&gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=en

Just scroll down to the Rucksack Purse.

B1ondini.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Must be mistaken Zeb, 

You cant have seen them in France..they wouldn't know what to do with them :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Thanks B1ondini.* That link works, and the little rucksacs will be fine if I can't find exactly what I'm looking for. It's not an earth-stopping problem, but saves being caught without a bag if the mutt is caught short (as 't were).

*Geoff.* You could be right at that. The dog that was carrying the poo bag dispenser was also wearing a bloody stupid poncey little cap, so maybe it was just a fashion accessory.

Funny lot, the Gauls!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

*Poo Bag carrier*

They sell that at Pets at Home. I got mine given by Leeds City Council and the refills are at Pets at Home so I assume the little capsule that uses them can be bought there as well. They are great as you never forget them and makes you look like a responsible dog owner. Which I am of course! :lol:


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Dave
Is this the kind of thing you are after ?
http://tinyurl.com/2w2g78


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Waleem said:


> Dave
> Is this the kind of thing you are after ?
> http://tinyurl.com/2w2g78


Not exactly John, but it looks like the best yet. Thanks.

*Greenas . .* Thanks for yours too. I'll have a look on the Pets at Home site and see what's going.

EDIT "Site coming soon" so still none the wiser, shop quite close though. Now where have I seen that dog on their Home page????

I'll post if I find a really good one, as it could save money and embarrassment. A friend of ours was fined when his dog decorated the pavement near his house. He didn't have a bag with him, so went back indoors to get one and duly removed the pile of "Richards". In the meantime some fervent do-gooder had reported him.

His dogs do bark a lot though and he doesn't do much to stop them, so perhaps someone was waiting their chance! :roll:

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

This kind of thing

http://www.ekmpowershop3.com/ekmps/shops/doghaus/waste-bags--dispenser-338-p.asp?

We have one, clips to the lead. However Bodie is never on the lead on the farm so it now clips to the shelf in the van and looks pretty 

They are all over the internet but I think I got mine from the pound shop for ... er .. a pound ... refills available too. Aldi do them regularly too.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

wurz said:


> This kind of thing
> http://www.ekmpowershop3.com/ekmps/shops/doghaus/waste-bags--dispenser-338-p.asp?


That will do nicely, thanks Wurz.

Why couldn't I find it on the web? Senility AGAIN I suppose.

Thanks again

EDIT. Have just ordered one from the Doghaus. Can't be bothered to go into town in this godforsaken weather.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Thats exactly the one I was meaning and using. I had me sossie dog before they did they stole it! My husband is a graphic designer and he got it from America for me! so I claim copyright 8O !

Fancy a topic on dog poo! 

:lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> Fancy a topic on dog poo!
> :lol:


Better not. Someone is bound to accuse us of being tasteless at teatime. :roll:

Thanks again for your help

You have a PM


----------



## 109154 (Jan 10, 2008)

*hi*

You all make it sound so nice, my 2 ridge bakes only poo in long grass and deep shrubbery. I look like a mad woman walking round routeing in bushes with used carrier bags hehehe


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> wurz said:
> 
> 
> > This kind of thing
> ...


You are most welome  I now prefer web ordering too as I no longer work in town :wink:


----------

